# SMS-Betrug



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2004)

Hallo, ich hoffe, daß ihr mir weiterhlfen könnt.
Besteht die Möglichkeit über eine gewöhnlcihe Handynummer in diesem Falle 0171/...... SMS-Betrug durchzuführen? So als eine Art versteckte teure Nummer durch Weiterleitung der SMS? Kenne mich in dieser Hinsicht nicht aus? Bedanke mich für die Atwort im Voraus!!

Gruß Tenshu


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2004)

Auf Anhieb würde ich meinen, eher nicht. Schildere doch mal etwas mehr über die Begleitumstände.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2004)

Ich habe eine SMS von einer 0171/.... Nummer erhalten. Die SMS ist vermutlich darauf bedacht Neugier zu erwecken? Es stsnd nur drin:" Wer bist Du, habe Deine Nummer in meinem Adressbuch!" Mir kam das sehr dubios vor, daher meine Frage, ob man, obwohl es anscheinend eine ganz normale Handynummer ist, eine Umleitung sonst wohin verursachen kann.

Danke für die Info!!!


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2004)

Umleitung hin oder her, ich denke, Du könntest darauf antworten, wenn Du das wirklich willst. Abgerechnet wir bei Dir meiner Meinung nach nur das, an welche Nummer Du gesmst hast. Wenn Dir unwohl zu Mute ist, dann lösche ganz schnell die eingehende SMS und vergiss das Ganze.


----------



## Mindolluin (29 Juli 2004)

Eine Antwort auf diese SMS ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ungefährlich und kostet dich nur den normalen SMS-Preis. Es soll aber wohl Fälle geben, wo darauf dann wieder eine Antwort kommt, nur diesmal von einer PremiumSMS-Nummer aus. Wenn man das übersieht und die Antwort-Funktion nutzt, kann es ganz schnell teuer werden.

Den Tip mit dem löschen und vergessen dieser SMS halte ich daher für eine ziemlich gute Idee.

Gruß, Mindo


----------



## KatzenHai (30 Juli 2004)

Es gibt bekanntlich auch Suchcomputer, die ganze Zahlenblöcke an-SMS-en, um heraus zu bekommen, wo
a) überhaupt ein Handy dran hängt,
b) Nutzer unbedarft zum Antworten sind.
Andere Firmen bezahlen denen dann für diese Daten viel Geld ...


----------

